# القثطرة القلبية



## belal-alsharaa (1 مايو 2008)

:6: 
قسطرة الشرايين التاجية لا تستغرق عادة أكثر من 30 دقيقة عملية توسيع الشريان التاجي ناجحة في 98 % من الحالات تنتشر أمراض القلب بين العديد من الفئات والأشخاص, خصوصاً رجال الأعمال, كما يعد انسداد الشريان التاجي من أكثر الحالات شيوعاً ضمن أمراض القلب المنتشرة في مجتمعاتنا المعاصرة, لكن التقدم الطبي الكبير في جميع المجالات بما فيها عمليات علاج القلب, 
أدى إلى سرعة الشفاء وتوفير الكثير من العناء والمخاطر على المريض, وعندما نذكر عمليات علاج القلب فإن أول ما يتبادر إلى الأذهان هي القسطرة القلبية, دواعي العلاج بالقسطرة وأساليبها ومميزاتها, جهاز سي تي سكان الجديد لتصوير شرايين القلب.

ما الأسباب التي تستدعي استخدام القسطرة القلبية؟

يلجأ الكثير من الأطباء إلى عملية قسطرة القلب لأنها الحل الأمثل والأخير الذي يمكن الطبيب المعالج من رؤية الشرايين التاجية ومدى تأثرها ووضع أفضل استراتيجيات العلاج تبعاً للحالة, ولا تجرى القسطرة القلبية عادة إلا إذا كان لدى الطبيب شعور بأنها ستعطي معلومات إضافية مهمة في خطة علاج المريض, وقسطرة القلب فحص أساسي لتقرير ما إذا كان المريض في حاجة إلى توسيع الشرايين التاجية بالبالون أو إلى علمية وصل لشرايين القلب, حيث إن القسطرة قد تكون تشخيصية وعلاجية في الوقت نفسه.المريض يخرج لمنزله يوم العملية نفسه

كيف يكون الاستخدام التشخيصي للقسطرة؟
يتم إجراء القسطرة القلبية عادة دون اللجوء إلى تخدير عام وكل ما يحتاج إليه الأمر إعطاء تخدير موضعي في منطقة مفصل اليد أو المرفق أو المغبن, ويدخل الطبيب قثطاراً (لي) من شريان في الذراع أو في المغبن (أعلى الفخذ) ومنه إلى الشريان الأبهر (الأورطي), ويدفع القثطار حتى يصل إلى الشريان الأبهر تحت المراقبة الشعاعية ثم يدخل القثطار في فوهة الشريانين التاجيين حيث تحقن هناك مادة ظليلة (صبغة ملونة) تصور الشرايين ثم يدخل القثطار إلى البطين الأيسر لتصوير هذا البطين, ولا تستغرق قسطرة الشرايين التاجية عادة أكثر من 30 دقيقة.

هل يشعر المريض بألم أثناء العملية؟

وكل ما يشعر به المريض هو وخز الإبرة فقط, كما قد يشعر المريض بحرارة عابرة في الصدر تنتشر إلى باقي الجسم أثناء حقن المادة الظليلة, ولكن سرعان ما يزول هذا الشعور خلال لحظات, ويمكن للمريض مشاهدة كل ما يجري على شاشة تلفزيونية تعرض مباشرة صورة الشرايين والقلب عند المريض, وبعد أن يسحب القثطار من الشريان ويضغط على الشريان لمدة عشر دقائق على الأقل, وينبغي أن يريح المريض ذراعه أو ساقه التي أجريت فيها القسطرة لعدة ساعات بعد العملية ويستطيع المريض بعدها مغادرة المستشفى إذا رغب لعدم وجود أي أضرار من ذلك, لهذا أنشئت وحدات القسطرة النهارية حيث يتم دخول المريض في أول اليوم وخروجه إلى منزله في نهاية اليوم.
لاغنى عن القسطرة للتشخيص وتحديد العلاج ومتابعته

ما مدى خطورة القسطرة على المريض؟ وهل تحدث بعض المشكلات؟

بالنسبة لمشكلات القسطرة القلبية فهي نادرة جداً, إذ قد تحدث كدمة مكان إدخال القثطار في المغبن أو قد يصبح النبض في الساعد ضعيفاً في حالات نادرة, وقد يستدعي الأمر أن يريح المريض ساعده أو ساقه الذي أجريت فيه القسطرة لعدة أيام, وأما عن خطرها فهو أقل بكثير مما يتصور الناس إذ لا يتعدى الواحد في الألف على الأكثر وهذا الخطر مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بشدة التضيق في الشرايين التاجية, ومقابل ذلك فهي ذات فائدة عظيمة, إذ إن تصوير الشرايين القلبية هي الطريقة الوحيدة المباشرة لرؤية شرايين القلب التاجية ولا بديل عنها, وأيضاً الطريقة الوحيدة للتشخيص النهائي لأمراض شرايين القلب التاجية, وبالتالي لتحديد العلاج بالأدوية أو بواسطة الجراحة, كما أنها الطريقة الوحيدة لرؤية هذه الشرايين تتجاوب مع العلاج المناسب وخاصة بعد توسيع الشرايين بالبالون.

ما معنى توسيع الشرايين بالبالون؟

هي عملية العلاج بالبالون والقسطرة التي تعد من أهم العلميات العلاجية التي تجرى للمريض عند وجود انسداد واحد أو عدة انسدادات في الشرايين التاجية لويحات تصلب الشرايين العصيدي أو في حالات الأزمة القلبية والذبحة الصدرية, 
والعلاج بالبالون والقسطرة أو ما يسمى علمياً (رأب الوعاء التاجي) عبر الجلد خلال التجويف هو عبارة عن غرز قسطرة مصممة بشكل خاص ومزودة ببالون في طرفها في أحد الشرايين الإربية أو الذراع ثم تمريره حتى يصل إلى الشرايين التاجية. لا تصاحبها مضاعفات وتغني عن المجازة الجراحية

كيف يتم إجراء عملية رأب الوعاء التاجي؟

للتحضير لهذه العملية وإجراءات العناية بعدها يحقن الطبيب الجراح كمية صغيرة من الصبغة الملونة (التي تظهر في صورة الأشعة) داخل القسطرة ليرى مكان الانسداد بالضبط, ثم يمرر قسطرة أخرى صغيرة في طرفها بالون دقيق غير منفوخ خلال القسطرة الإرشادية إلى أن يعبر البالون الجزء المسدود من الشريان التاجي ثم ينفخ فيه لمدة 30 ثانية ثم يفشها, ويؤدي هذا النفخ إلى شد جدار الشريان وانفتاحه وتوسعته وزيادة قطره, ثم تتم إزالة قسطرة البالون وتؤخذ الصور الشعاعية لرؤية مدى تحسن جريان الدم في الشريان التاجي, ثم يتم زرع الدعامات الخاصة حسب شكل الشريان وحجمه
ومن ثم تتم إزالة القسطرة الإرشادية, وتستغرق هذه العملية من 30 إلى 90 دقيقة.

وما الذي يحدث بعد العملية؟

بعد العملية يصف الطبيب للمريض علاج Nitroglycerin أو علاج ارتفاع الكولسترول وعلاجات خاصة لمنع التخثر والأسبرين وغيره, وتعد نتائج عملية رأب الوعاء التاجي ناجحة في 98 في المائة من الحالات إذ تقلل انسداد الشريان التاجي وتحسن الأعراض ولا تصاحبها أي مضاعفات مثل الأزمة القلبية أو الاضطرار لإجراء مجازة جراحية عاجلة للشريان التاجي.

جهاز سي تي سكان الجديد, فما هو دوره المساعد في الكشف وتشخيص أمراض القلب؟

جهاز سي تي سكان الجديد وبعد تدشينه في المركز سيضيف قيمة تشخيصية كبيرة ويوفر خدمة أكثر تميزاً لمرضى القلب وغيرهم, حيث بإمكان الجهاز تصوير وتشخيص أمراض شرايين القلب من تكلس وتضيق ثم تحليلها بالأبعاد الثنائية والثلاثية والرباعية ومن ثم اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة للعلاج وتفادي الجلطات القلبية, لذا فهو مفيد جداً في فحص مرضى القلب بعد العمليات والتدخلات الجراحية مثل تركيب الشبكات وتغيير شرايين القلب وذلك بشكل دوري وروتيني من دون أي 
مشكلات, وكل ذلك من دون تدخلات جراحية ومن دون الحاجة إلى التخدير والتنويم في المستشفى, كما يتميز الجهاز الجديد بالسرعة الفائقة في تصوير القلب خلال خمس ثوان فقط بجانب والدقة المتناهية والوضوح العالي في تصوير أمراض شرايين القلب وذلك للتقنية الحديثة الموجودة والمتمثلة في 64 لاقطا إلكترونيا, حيث يمكن رؤية وفحص الشرايين الدقيقة التي لا يتعدى قطرها ملليمترا واحدا, إضافة إلى أن كمية الإشعاع المستخدمة منخفضة جداً.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

شكر وتقدير لهذا العرض الرائع عن عملية القسطرة والأجهزة المستخدمة لها من اهمية فاعلة .

تقبل مني جزيل الامتنان والتقدير .

وننتظر منك مشاركة جديدة .

جزاك الله خيرا ودمت ذخرا لنا .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على ردك يا اخ شكرى وانشاء الله مارح نبخل عليكم بشي و وفقق الله


----------



## ليدي لين (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

والله مقالة حلوة ومفيدة... الك كل الشكر


----------



## glucose (2 مايو 2008)

عننننننننننجد ما بتتصور أديش أنا بحاجة هلأ لهالمعلومات
يسلموا كتير كتير
ويا ريت اذا بتعرف أي شي كمان عن دواعي استخدام البالون الأبهر أو أي معلومات تانية عن الجهاز تساعدني


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mtc.eng (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مايو 2008)

تكرم عينك يا glucose
و هاي الملف فيه صور لعملية القثطرة


----------



## aldaalag (20 مايو 2008)

تسلم ياأخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_mohd81 (22 مايو 2008)

شكر الك اكتير بس شوفتك ركزت علي الادوات المستخدمة وما حكيت النا شي عن جهاز cathlab


----------



## akramaliraqi (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شكرا جزيلا للاخ بلال ... وبارك الله فيك ..

سؤال هل لديك صور او مخططات لمكونات جهاز القسطرة ..

وشكرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (3 يونيو 2008)

نريد دروس في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية لوسمحتم الرد


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## glucose (4 يونيو 2008)

سلموا كتير أخي بلال الله يجزيك الخير
وبالنسبة لمحمد النمر فأنا في عندي موضوع بهاد المنتدى منزلة فيه بعض محاضرات الصيانة لبعض الأجهزة الطبية وإضافةً لذلك المنتدى يذخر بمواضيع لصيانة الأجهزة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## مهند1 (7 يونيو 2008)

كيفك بلال 
انشالة تمام 
الله يعطيك العافية 
ياهيك المةاضيع يابلا 
مستنينك يا رجل لا تطول الغيبة 
على فكرة glucose بعرفك عليها ولا يهمك .............
المهم تجي بخير وسلامة .......


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عالمعلومه


----------



## suhial (29 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه موضوع رائع


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

That is very intresting thank you very much


----------



## قاسم2000 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## المتابعة (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع شيق واستفدنا كثير جزاك الله كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## mid000soft (10 أغسطس 2009)

*تسلم ياأخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة واتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## ليدي لين (10 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس بلال اشكرك كثيرا لهذا العرض المميز


----------



## الطيب ياسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكر خاص نتمنى لك التوفيق معلوماتك مفيدة وقيمة ومن الله التوفيق ننتظر المزيد...............


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع وجهدطيب مشكورين


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور أخي الكريم م/ بلال على هذه المعومات القيمة 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

